# زيادة الواو والتاء في نهاية بعض الأسماء



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
هل هنالك قاعدة لغوية في زيادة الواو والتاء في نهاية الأسماء ؟
أم هي خاصة في الأسماء المعروفة فقط ،
(طاغوت ، ملكوت ، جبروت ، لاهوت ، ناسوت) ؟
وكيف نفهم التغير في المعنى الذي ينتج عن هذه الزيادة ؟


----------



## fdb

مملكة / ملكوت


----------



## momai

هي زائدة أرامية تقابل الياء والتاء المربوطة أو بالأحرى ما ندعوه عربيا بالمصدر الصناعي.
طاغوت :في العربية تستخدم بدل طاغية
 ملكوت :الملكيّة
 جبروت : الجبّارية ,مصدر جبّار
لاهوت : الألوهيّة
 ناسوت :تقابل الانسانية على ما أعتقد لكن الكلمة العربية لها دلالات مختلفة عن المرادف الأرامي


----------

